# Best place for 5mil Nitrile gloves during Covid?



## indaswamp (Sep 23, 2020)

Tried to buy some today....wholly cow! 4X price increase since the last time I bought a box in february prior to Covid. So where's the best place online to order? Anyone got some good deals pegged down??


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 23, 2020)

You're just gonna have to pay the increased price... Or go without them for cooking and wash your hands more. 

As a first responder I NEED them... As a cook.. I do not.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 23, 2020)

Sam's has been out but on my last trip they were fully stocked. Before they restocked I was buying the orange Oklahoma joe's nitrile from lowes


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 23, 2020)

kilo charlie said:


> You're just gonna have to pay the increased price... Or go without them for cooking and wash your hands more.
> 
> As a first responder I NEED them... As a cook.. I do not.


I really only use gloves when adding cure to meats. Not good for your skin to contact the nitrites for a prolonged period of time...
https://nj.gov/health/eoh/rtkweb/documents/fs/2258.pdf


> Contact can irritate the skin and eyes.
> Inhaling Sodium Nitritecan irritate the nose and throat causing coughing and wheezing.
> High levels of this substance can reduce the blood’s ability to transport Oxygen,causing headache, fatigue, dizziness, and a blue color to the skin and lips (methemoglobinemia).  Exposure to very high levels can cause trouble breathing, collapse and even death


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 23, 2020)

Think of getting something along the line of these, and even good for meat mixing if you've just got a small batch of sausage to do.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 23, 2020)

link broken 

 sawhorseray
 ...


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 23, 2020)

Opens right up when I click on it, don't know what to say. They are some insulated gloves that keep all the bad stuff out and still will protect your skin from hot and cold. Easy enough to find of you really need or want them. RAY


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 23, 2020)

I've always gotten mine from Harbor Freight.
Haven't  needed to purchases any this year as I got a box last year and still have most of my previous box..

I use them for any ground meat handling as it is easier for a quick hand wash.
I also use them for bread making to keep the dough from sticking.

I reuse by washing them with a good soap and water bath, rinse and dry on the basement clothesline. 
I re-start the process by washing again with soap and water followed by a complete rinse.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 23, 2020)

Copy and paste the entire http address on your message sawhorseray... the software is not posting amazon links for some reason... I had this same problem couple weeks ago when I tried to post an amazon link.
Thanks!


----------



## old sarge (Sep 23, 2020)

__





						Welcome ORR Safety Customers - Northern Safety Co., Inc.
					






					www.orrsafety.com


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 24, 2020)

Yup I'm with Fueling Around Harbor Freight for me too.

Warren


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 24, 2020)

I'm with them Harbor Freight bought some there about a month ago again


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 24, 2020)

Glove link opened up fine for me.


----------



## old sarge (Sep 24, 2020)

Here is another site:




__





						Nitrile
					

Get superior dental supplies that you can count on! Check out our wide range of top-quality dental products at extremely low prices.




					myddssupply.com


----------



## roadkill cafe (Sep 25, 2020)

I’m with the Harbor Freight gang too. Google Harbor Freight Coupons and you can find a 20% off a single item coupon. I buy them for work and home. Went to one HF and they were out, another one was fully stocked, so you might want to call ahead.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 25, 2020)

Thanks for the like Fueling Around it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 26, 2020)

At the beginning of Covid Harbor Freight donated all their gloves to first responders, so for a time they were out, But my store has them now in stock.
Al


----------



## old sarge (Sep 26, 2020)

I found nitrile gloves at Target.  No mil thickness lister; one size fits most.  Did not check price although the box contained 100 gloves.


----------



## M3 Pete (Mar 8, 2021)

old sarge said:


> Here is another site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shout out for My DDS supply.  I bought EXTRA LARGE XL Aurelia Robust Nitrile Powder Free Examination Gloves (Box of 100) for $20 plus tax, shipping included, which is about $10 cheaper than anything on Amazon.  They are thick enough to do the job and have a bit of texture so they grip OK.  

I usually wear a large, but the XL fits over the cotton gloves so I can handle smoker-temp stuff without worry, such as pulling pulled pork with my hands, which is so much easier than using forks.   I was using these clown-sized silicone gloves that were super insulated and gave great protection, but were lousy for dexterity.  I much prefer the nitrile over the cotton gloves.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 8, 2021)

Glad the site worked out for you.  Good site for the face masks if you are so inclined. Now prepare yourself for the occasional sale on dental supplies!  Enjoy!!


----------



## cdx2021 (May 23, 2021)

Not as cheap as the My DDS Supply, but I only use Raven Gloves Black Nitrile.  They’re 6mil, but definitely the most comfortable, and don’t tear like some of the other ones I’ve tried.  You can find them just about anywhere these days, but I use RavenGloves.com - usually cheapest there.   My tried and true for sure.


----------



## Fueling Around (May 23, 2021)

cdx2021 said:


> Not as cheap as the My DDS Supply, but I only use Raven Gloves Black Nitrile.  They’re 6mil, but definitely the most comfortable, and don’t tear like some of the other ones I’ve tried.
> ...


Agree on Black Raven.  That's what we use at work, but don't go through them very fast as only used for oil changes on trucks and tractors or other greasy jobs.
Just got a new box and the quality isn't the same.  They tear between my fingers.  Hoping we got a bad box.


----------



## cdx2021 (May 23, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Agree on Black Raven.  That's what we use at work, but don't go through them very fast as only used for oil changes on trucks and tractors or other greasy jobs.
> Just got a new box and the quality isn't the same.  They tear between my fingers.  Hoping we got a bad box.



We’re a half box through the ones we just got, and all is good so far - you’re right, probably a bad box.


----------



## SmokinEdge (May 23, 2021)

https://www.uline.com/Product/Detai...strial-Nitrile-Gloves-Powder-Free-4-Mil-Large


----------



## cdx2021 (May 23, 2021)

Raven Black Nitrile Powder-Free Disposable Gloves – RavenGloves.com
					

Outstanding strength and dexterity. Most Comfortable for extended wear. Textured for chemical resistance and great grip. Simply the best and most comfortable gloves available.




					ravengloves.com


----------

